

Show HN: Arduino guitar foot pedal controls shipping at Thanks Machine - fido
http://blog.thanksmachine.com/posts/the-thanks-machine-foot-pedal.html

======
jws
The user is important. In a related vein, back in the 1990 time frame when I
was in a lab trying to remove film from the radiology business, among the deal
breaking, must have or it can not be used, was that we had to use a foot
switch to move from one set of four "films" to the next. Nothing else was
acceptable.

I've been away from that field for 20 years, I wonder if radiologists have
learned to use something other than a foot to advance the films in the reading
room.

EOM

The following line intersects the article at precisely one point…

Radiologists are bizarre creatures who have rebuilt their brains into
sophisticated, hard wired image processing and analysis systems. You do not
screw with their mojo.

If you are ever compelled to be a radiologist you need to do this:

1) Look at the pictures.

2) Say aloud "Normal chest".

3) Put a $100 in your pocket.

4) Tap the foot switch.

5) Repeat.

You'll probably be right for 90% of cases too! Though, the 10% that die a
premature painful death might not appreciate that fact.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Fix title: this is a Teensy, not an Arduino. Arduino is Open Source Hardware,
Teensy is a fine device, but it is not OSW.

------
JonnieCache
I think this might just be the answer to the constant annoyance of switching
focus between the browser, the editor and the console. Why didn't I think of
that before?

With all the effort we put into learning key combinations, why not bring the
feet into it as well?

------
illicium
This is kind of overengineered. Why not just stuff the guts of an old USB
keyboard into the enclosure and wire the switch to the Enter key?

~~~
fido
I guess I could have tried that, but this seems like more fun to me.

~~~
statictype
Always the best reason for ever doing something. Nice hack.

------
redact207
could also play around with voice commands, then you wouldn't even need a
physical interface

------
catshirt
what about this foot pedal makes it a guitar foot pedal?

~~~
fr0sty
The enclosure and switch are the same parts used to make guitar effects
pedals.

~~~
catshirt
what about the number of foot pedals that aren't used for guitars..? this is a
foot pedal. i'm only complaining because i was really interested in an
_arduino guitar foot pedal_.

